# street racing syndicate lan prob



## us_man (Apr 23, 2009)

we can not run srs on lan our ips are correctly set,no game found!!!! hen v try to connect


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure your anti-virus and firewall is not blocking the game.

Make sure the game company did not shut down the servers.

Is this the original game? or a cracked copy? most cracked copies won't go online and we do not offer support for piracy.


----------

